# It's Spa Day!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay now I'm committed. Maddies dad took her for a one on one day so Zoe and I have the day together. Poor thing she would rather go for a walk in the wet cold woods. She had a egg added to her breakfast and it loves to get on her face. Time 10:26 and we have a lot to do!
Here is egg face


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi LOVES sharing my eggs at breakfast too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ya sure I really needed to spend my whole day making a video! :drum:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute video!! Thanks for showing it to us!! zoe looks much better now! Cutie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very Cute, Suzi! I think Zoey was a really good sport, too!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Very Cute, Suzi! I think Zoey was a really good sport, too!!!


 she was especially making peony tails with her ears. The band was soft and not tight at all.:dance:
Linda I agree about the similes I cant even find the happy smile guy anymore?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha Poor Zoey. Brody isn't a fan of spa day either.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

So cute! How did you ever manage to take pics and control a wet Maddie?!


----------

